# If only Mazzer worked with auber



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a few picks of the CC custom OD Mazzer royal! These auber timers are the mutts nuts so accurate (100th of a second) and so reliable, I have cut this into the body and added three buttons, continuos on the front and single then double on the side.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

How much for the parts please CC?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You have to order them from auber direct, roughly £50 plus delivery and tax


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

That's better than I thought!

Cracking install - V tidy


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome! That's all


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Looks quality







great job with the switches


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

That's nice work m8 very tidy


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

These are looking great Dave!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Any chance you might be sharing the plans for this Dave? Adding proper OD controls was something I was going to take a crack at once I have finished adding the doserless conversion, but my electronics skills are awfully rusty.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Info is available on the Auber website - I had a look last night

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=297


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Mouse,

Will this fit inside a SJ as it does the Royal?

Quite excited to be able to see a finished project in my minds eye now


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not sure - Maybe CC can confirm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Any chance you might be sharing the plans for this Dave? Adding proper OD controls was something I was going to take a crack at once I have finished adding the doserless conversion, but my electronics skills are awfully rusty.


To be honest with you, the easiest way is to add the auber stand alone box to your grinder, i haven't even tried to do this to an sj as it is very tight in the base re electrics, also cutting the frame is not the easiest thing to do especially if the paintwork on yours is really good, mine are cut and drilled then painted and assembled.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> To be honest with you, the easiest way is to add the auber stand alone box to your grinder, i haven't even tried to do this to an sj as it is very tight in the base re electrics, also cutting the frame is not the easiest thing to do especially if the paintwork on yours is really good, mine are cut and drilled then painted and assembled.


I plan to paint it in the future, I was hoping a correct dremel bit would get through the frame with enough patience?

But if the electricals are too tight it may not be worth it. I really dont want to add an external box as I just think its unsightly.

My other idea/option was to add a simple timer delay circuit (like that on the Mignon), consisting of a couple of buttons and a variable resistor to change the time, and fit it where the current 'egg timer' switch is.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have just popped the bottom off and there seems to be quite a large amount of space in the bottom of the SJ... is the Auber timer quite a large item?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not saying it is impossible just really tight, the timer unit is 45mm x 45mm, a dremel will work I cut it out with a jig saw


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd think you could make this work on an SJ based on my experience of taking mine to bits. Might just require a bit of fine handiwork









this is really great though CC, good work


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Props CC nice work ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Got a tax rebate due soon so I think I will have a crack at squeezing it into the base of the SJ, I'll try and chronicle the project from start to finish to give an idea of how easy/hard it is for a complete noob to have a crack at a full conversion/refurb.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and 80mm deep


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I need this paint job on my Mazzer!!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Excellent work, Dave. Very tidy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess the PID is set to turn on/off at a set time?

What happens when the beans change, get lower in the hopper, do you have different profiles in the PID?

Limited knowledge to PID's!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's a timer, not a pid. You would have to adjust timer when changing beans/as beans age


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry, limited knowledge of these.

How easy are they then to adjust time?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Exceptionally easy


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

If I want 18g output, how close will the timer get me there, if I use the same amount of beans on top every time? Does it differ more than 1 g?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

mokapoka said:


> If I want 18g output, how close will the timer get me there, if I use the same amount of beans on top every time? Does it differ more than 1 g?


The age of the beans and humidity play an important factor in determining whether 18 grams gets dosed every time. You will always be playing with the timer to adjust (that's if you can get to it looking at the first picture). If you use the same amount of beans every time? What does that mean? The Auber timer is there for people who keep the hopper topped up and not for single dosing.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> The age of the beans and humidity play an important factor in determining whether 18 grams gets dosed every time. You will always be playing with the timer to adjust (that's if you can get to it looking at the first picture). If you use the same amount of beans every time? What does that mean? The Auber timer is there for people who keep the hopper topped up and not for single dosing.


I meant if I top up the hopper before grinding every time will it give me consistent output. I'm curious if it differs more than 1g with same beans and full hopper.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

mokapoka said:


> I meant if I top up the hopper before grinding every time will it give me consistent output. I'm curious if it differs more than 1g with same beans and full hopper.


It will differ but by how much is any-ones guess. Not every dose will be 18 grams and if it does you will be extremely lucky IMO.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

No need to guess just use the scale. Considering to give up single dosing but curios how much consistency you get with the timer. I thought those of you who have the timer would know how much it differs. How do you know how much output to target if you don't weigh the input? Maybe I misunderstood this timer. Thanks.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I use the timer but I have beans in the hopper already. I'll always weigh what comes out but you can never be sure of the required 18 grams or whatever dose you require so I inevitably skim of the top of the portafilter. Hope this helps. I'm sure other Auber users will chime in over the weekend. Have a good weekend anyway. Buena noches


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm still thinking of doing this on the Major. I'm tempted to do it as an external box so that I don't have to cut holes in it.

I'd be interested in hearing how other Auber users get on.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

dwalsh1 said:


> Well I use the timer but I have beans in the hopper already. I'll always weigh what comes out but you can never be sure of the required 18 grams or whatever dose you require so I inevitably skim of the top of the portafilter. Hope this helps. I'm sure other Auber users will chime in over the weekend. Have a good weekend anyway. Buena noches


Cheers!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm still thinking of doing this on the Major. I'm tempted to do it as an external box so that I don't have to cut holes in it.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing how other Auber users get on.


That's exactly what I did with my Royal.

Just bought the bare timer unit from Auber and then built the rest myself. Box from Maplin, buttons from China and I have the expensive Auber unit switching a (relatively much much cheaper) SSR inside the box. Other than some wires, choc-blocks and a mains lead (I opted to use external power rather than power from the Mazzer) it's all pretty easy once you've worked out the wiring.

Works very well - and highly recommended.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I fitted one to my Major.

I used the dremel technique, but next time I'd drill four holes and hacksaw through. I didn't quite leave enough clearance for the locking ring round the auber so it hits the baseplate of the grinder. Not really an issue, and you can't see it, but annoying from a perfectionists point of view. Coffeeechap, kindly did the wiring as I wasn't sure I understood the wiring diagram. I think I do now, though.

Drilling the holes for the buttons, and the hole for the unit was actually very straightforward and shouldn't put you off. It actually makes the grinder look really cool.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

There's no stopping you Dave!


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

My Mazzer Royal had an Auber already built-in when I acquired it recently (second-hand, refurbished). Although I believe it was fitted by Callum of Foundry Roastery, Sheffield, it looks exactly like Coffeechap's photos at the beginning of this thread. I single-dose though, so I don't rely on the timer for accurate measure.

I weigh my required amount of beans (currently 20g), dose the grinder and run it until the beans are all ground, straight into the basket, with an Orphan S/S PF funnel to catch any potentially stray grounds. Takes about 11 seconds but I have the Auber set at 12 sec and I can hear when the beans have all gone through. So I don't make use of the Auber as such, but it's a nice addition to have.

Retention on the Royal is about 2g. I just accept that and have 2g of my dose a few hours old.

Tony.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> Retention on the Royal is about 2g. I just accept that and have 2g of my dose a few hours old.


This is surprising. It is fitted with a clean sweep mod on the doser?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

No mention of a puff/lens hood stage in the process which may explain it


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

risky said:


> This is surprising. It is fitted with a clean sweep mod on the doser?


Certainly is - but the retention is in the burrs output chute before it falls into the clean-swept doser. I just leave it there and eat it next time!

Edit: It's the lens-hood blow-through that I'm not doing. Must get a cap to fit an extended hood.

Tony.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

teejay41 said:


> Certainly is - but the retention is in the burrs output chute before it falls into the clean-swept doser. I just leave it there and eat it next time!
> 
> Edit: It's the lens-hood blow-through that I'm not doing. Must get a cap to fit an extended hood.
> 
> Tony.


Are you using a brush to clear out the stuck grinds?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yes that and pulsing the grinder seems to clear out most of it from there for me.


----------

